# it has arrived



## driedstick (Dec 11, 2014)

i hope i've got the right one












1418347818392504886696.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Dec 11, 2014






i believe this is the generation 2 i hope so













1418347919592-2074280859.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Dec 11, 2014


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 11, 2014)

That's the right one.

1st gen.


----------



## tropics (Dec 11, 2014)

DS if it looks like the pic on the box, it is a gen 1


----------



## gary s (Dec 11, 2014)

Congrats on the new smoker


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 11, 2014)

Congrats DS !  

:beercheer:


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm not sure I see a strange glaring seagull in the background that has a glaring look of disapproval! Should I say go Niners right now!!! 

Congrats on the new smoke box!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 11, 2014)

Just curious how to tell a MES is a gen 1 ?  And if someone was gonna get a MES, should it be gen 1 ?  Thanks !


----------



## driedstick (Dec 12, 2014)

Sorry about the first post it was suppose to say Gen 1 

DS


----------



## driedstick (Dec 12, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I'm not sure I see a strange glaring seagull in the background that has a glaring look of disapproval! Should I say go Niners right now!!!
> 
> Congrats on the new smoke box!


NINERS!!!!!! I thought of you better than that DS - No Snack sticks for You LOL I guess some oregonions have their faults 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  

Now for a weekend to season it. 

GO HAWKS!!! 

DS


----------



## driedstick (Dec 12, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Just curious how to tell a MES is a gen 1 ? And if someone was gonna get a MES, should it be gen 1 ? Thanks !


Gen 1 has the controls in the back, Gen 2 has controls in the front - Yes get the Gen 1. I found this one in sportsmans Guide for 160.00 + Free shipping, been wanting one for a while now and got a nice little check from work so I thought why the heck not. My fridge smoker only goes to 220, I wanted a little more heat so I thought this was the ticket, it goes to 275* 

Won't take long to fill this smoker

DS


----------



## themule69 (Dec 12, 2014)

DS, Nice! get that bad boy seasoned and let's see some Q

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## chef willie (Dec 12, 2014)

nice....enjoy the weekend fun time with breaking it in.....Willie


----------



## driedstick (Dec 12, 2014)

themule69 said:


> DS, Nice! get that bad boy seasoned and let's see some Q
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


Thanks Mule been thinking about something like your chicken you did not too long ago. 

DS


----------



## driedstick (Dec 12, 2014)

Chef Willie said:


> nice....enjoy the weekend fun time with breaking it in.....Willie


Willie, thanks not Sat for sure will be last weekend for Muzzleloader (Need some meat for snack sticks and S/S) but maybe Sunday we will see. Sat. night in wifes xmas party so I will see how I feel Sunday morning if you know what I mean LOL


----------



## driedstick (Dec 12, 2014)

IMG_20141211_181749401.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Dec 12, 2014





In boxed












IMG_20141211_190006502.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Dec 12, 2014






Ready to plug in


----------



## driedstick (Dec 12, 2014)

Will need to make a cart for it next. 

DS


----------



## red dog (Dec 12, 2014)

That's a goodun DS. Have fun with that.













seattle-seahawks-glow-1920x12001.jpg



__ red dog
__ Dec 12, 2014


----------



## driedstick (Dec 13, 2014)

themule69 said:


> DS, Nice! get that bad boy seasoned and let's see some Q
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


Thanks mule I was going to do some chicken breasts like you did http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/173490/mules-boneless-skinless-chicken-breast

can you tell me your brine recipe and what temp you cooked them at and for how long, I know what you used just not the amounts - was going to try this tomorrow if possible I have 4 breasts thawed and in the fridge ready to be used.

Thanks

DS


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 13, 2014)

driedstick said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious how to tell a MES is a gen 1 ? And if someone was gonna get a MES, should it be gen 1 ? Thanks !
> ...



Thanks DS for the info, hope your hunting was good !  

:beercheer:


----------



## driedstick (Dec 13, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Thanks DS for the info, hope your hunting was good !


Thanks but no luck, last day tomorrow,, getting ready for wifes xmas now  party so won't be up to going tomorrow if you know what I mean LOL

All ready started my part if ya know what I mean 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





DS


----------



## timberjet (Dec 13, 2014)

Red Dog said:


> That's a goodun DS. Have fun with that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...















seahawk eye.jpg



__ timberjet
__ Jan 15, 2011






Ya Buddy!!!


----------



## foamheart (Dec 13, 2014)

Congrats DS, its going to ba a lot of fun.


----------



## driedstick (Dec 14, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Congrats DS, its going to ba a lot of fun.


Thanks Foam, I'm sure I will

DS


----------



## driedstick (Dec 14, 2014)

So I ran it last night, just out of the box noting sprayed in it or no smoke, at 275 for about 3hrs was still getting a oil smell so I will run it again today to see If I can get that smell gone. then I will spray it down with some oil and put smoke to it, Do not know if I will use it today or not.

DS


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 14, 2014)

DS,Nice smoker and too bad about the hunting, Go Packers !!!!!


----------



## foamheart (Dec 14, 2014)

CrazyMoon said:


> DS,Nice smoker and too bad about the hunting, Go Packers !!!!!


Its the holidays! You gotta build those brownie points!


----------



## driedstick (Dec 14, 2014)

CrazyMoon said:


> DS,Nice smoker and too bad about the hunting, Go Packers !!!!!


CM Thank but I think you started on the eggnog a little early LOL

HAWKS!!!

DS


----------



## driedstick (Dec 14, 2014)

timberjet said:


> seahawk eye.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Red Dog said:


> That's a goodun DS. Have fun with that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YA You just made my nice list as for Crazy Moon and Dirt sailor not so much for them


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 14, 2014)

driedstick said:


> WaterinHoleBrew said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious how to tell a MES is a gen 1 ? And if someone was gonna get a MES, should it be gen 1 ? Thanks !
> ...



Thanks for the info DS !  This is turning into an MES/NFL thread !  :biggrin:


----------



## parrot-head (Dec 15, 2014)

Very cool...enjoy!













dancinghomer.gif



__ parrot-head
__ Dec 15, 2014






you will want to smoke everything now!













20141214_132017_zpsa445752f.jpg



__ parrot-head
__ Dec 14, 2014


----------



## driedstick (Dec 15, 2014)

PaRRot-HeaD said:


> Very cool...enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PH Thanks, yes I probably will, now just to find the time. hey the handles on the side look great did you just zip screw them in or nut and bolt them, I may do that till I get my cart built. 

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## parrot-head (Dec 15, 2014)

driedstick said:


> PH Thanks, yes I probably will, now just to find the time. hey the handles on the side look great did you just zip screw them in or nut and bolt them, I may do that till I get my cart built.
> 
> A full smoker is a happy smoker
> 
> DS


These are the handles I used.  Just screwed them in between the shelves in case a bolt was ever needed in the future.  They hold tight with no issues.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Unbranded-6-1-2-in-Stainless-Steel-Door-Pull-14339/203339923


----------



## driedstick (Dec 15, 2014)

cool thanks, I will pick some up when I pick up my hardwood dowels to hang snausages. 

DS


----------



## tropics (Dec 15, 2014)

DS Good luck with it. Here is a link to a sausage rack 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/174140/sausage-rack-mes40-w-step-by-step


----------



## driedstick (Dec 15, 2014)

tropics said:


> DS Good luck with it. Here is a link to a sausage rack
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/174140/sausage-rack-mes40-w-step-by-step


Tropics, thanks looks great and thanks for the great info, I was thinking the same, but I may just cut a flat notch on the end of the dowels so they won't roll and set them directly on the MES Rack slider, I think it will work, I will let you know also. 

DS


----------



## daricksta (Dec 15, 2014)

DS--both you and the Hawks are winners!


----------



## driedstick (Dec 19, 2014)

daRicksta said:


> DS--both you and the Hawks are winners!


Thanks Ricksta 













IMG_20140817_091945621.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Aug 20, 2014






8000ft in the back country wilderness of Idaho!!!


----------



## red dog (Dec 19, 2014)

I think there is something wrong with your smoker DS. It's way too clean! Spill some meat juice on it already!


----------



## daricksta (Dec 19, 2014)

driedstick said:


> Thanks Ricksta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WARNING; THREAD HIJACK IN PROGRESS!!!! DS, I live near Seattle but don't follow football. However, some friends last year invited us to their house last year for a playoff party to watch the Seahawks play the 49ers. The game was glorious so we watched the Super Bowl at home. Even more glorious. On Thanksgiving we watched the Seahawks beat the 49ers again. Looks like they have a legitimate shot at making the playoffs again this year.


----------



## driedstick (Dec 19, 2014)

daRicksta said:


> WARNING; THREAD HIJACK IN PROGRESS!!!! DS, I live near Seattle but don't follow football. However, some friends last year invited us to their house last year for a playoff party to watch the Seahawks play the 49ers. The game was glorious so we watched the Super Bowl at home. Even more glorious. On Thanksgiving we watched the Seahawks beat the 49ers again. Looks like they have a legitimate shot at making the playoffs again this year.


DS


----------



## welshrarebit (Dec 19, 2014)

I had thanksgiving with Max Unger's grandparents! 

Go HAWKS!!!


----------



## driedstick (Dec 19, 2014)

Wowza that would be great did you happen to see Max????


----------



## welshrarebit (Dec 20, 2014)

driedstick said:


> Wowza that would be great did you happen to see Max????



The Hawks played the Niners on Thanksgiving! I'm guessing he was at the game. I know he didn't play but no he wasn't here. 

My oldest played high school soccer with the cousin.


----------



## driedstick (Dec 20, 2014)

Sorry, I thought you may have done the whole weekend thing with the ungers, my bat- that's cool about your oldest.

DS


----------



## daricksta (Dec 20, 2014)

driedstick said:


> Thansks  for the mediocre comments sorry about your problems "I live near Seattle but don't follow football" LOL I would only love to go to one of their games, IF you fined some extra ticket around let me know LOL yep the are good contenders again this yr
> 
> DS


Have no idea what to think of your comment, DS.


----------



## driedstick (Dec 20, 2014)

daRicksta I am sorry,,, Please take no offense,, none meant


----------



## driedstick (Dec 20, 2014)

I do not know why it came up Mediocre?????? And I was just foolin with you living in seattle and being so close to the seahawks again please accept my apologies - I wish I would have caught this earlier I would have tried to edit it.

DS


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 20, 2014)

driedstick said:


> tropics said:
> 
> 
> > DS Good luck with it. Here is a link to a sausage rack
> ...



Once you hang sticks or sausages the dowels can't roll...  once hung ,they (sticks and sausage) will flatten out around the dowel from the weight and prevent any rolling...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 20, 2014)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Once you hang sticks or sausages the dowels can't roll...  once hung ,they (sticks and sausage) will flatten out around the dowel from the weight and prevent any rolling...



I was going to post the same thing! I love using the KISS (Keep it simple stupid) method even though I usually overthink and engineer it anyways!


----------



## daricksta (Dec 21, 2014)

driedstick said:


> I do not know why it came up Mediocre?????? And I was just foolin with you living in seattle and being so close to the seahawks again please accept my apologies - I wish I would have caught this earlier I would have tried to edit it.
> 
> DS


I'm always catching myself typing a word I didn't mean to type and had no idea why I did. I use the Edit button _a lot _to back and edit stuff I posted.

And no worries....I'm not a big Seahawks fan nor even a football fan. Never rooted for them until last year with the playoff game against the 49ers which we watched at a party. We did enjoy seeing them win the Super Bowl in my house, which made the only football game we'd watched at home all season. Living in this area, you kinda join the crowd when the Hawks are winning.


----------



## driedstick (Dec 21, 2014)

Starting seasoning it 













IMG_20141221_114014942_HDR.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Dec 21, 2014


















IMG_20141221_114027766.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Dec 21, 2014


















IMG_20141221_114136718.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Dec 21, 2014






just going to keep the door shut and let her run i pulled the chip tray out about an inch or so


----------



## daricksta (Dec 21, 2014)

driedstick said:


> Starting seasoning it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DS, the official MB "preseasoning" instructions is to leave the water pan empty, set the controls for 275°, let it run for 3 hours after it reaches the set point (use your Maverick therm or whatever you've got) and then add 1 cup of wood chips during the last 45 minutes. I'm sure you could substitute wood pellets in the AMNPS. However, you posted over 5 hours ago so you're done by now.

I'm positive you did fine.


----------



## driedstick (Dec 22, 2014)

daRicksta said:


> DS, the official MB "preseasoning" instructions is to leave the water pan empty, set the controls for 275°, let it run for 3 hours after it reaches the set point (use your Maverick therm or whatever you've got) and then add 1 cup of wood chips during the last 45 minutes. I'm sure you could substitute wood pellets in the AMNPS. However, you posted over 5 hours ago so you're done by now.
> 
> I'm positive you did fine.


daRicksa you are correct, but I went a little further, I did about 6-7hrs at 275 (no water pan) to get the manufactures grease off, after 3 I could still smell it, so I did some more time on it.

Then I new I was not going to use it yesterday during the hawks game and knew I would get a longer smoke out of the amps, so I set it for 225 and let the amps run, when I left for the game, amps had been going for about 5hrs and was still chugging along, I don't know how much longer she went but when I went and opened the door this morning amps was all ashes and a nice smoke color to all the walls of the smoker so she is good to go now. 

Thanks 

DS


----------



## daricksta (Dec 22, 2014)

driedstick said:


> daRicksa you are correct, but I went a little further, I did about 6-7hrs at 275 (no water pan) to get the manufactures grease off, after 3 I could still smell it, so I did some more time on it.
> 
> Then I new I was not going to use it yesterday during the hawks game and knew I would get a longer smoke out of the amps, so I set it for 225 and let the amps run, when I left for the game, amps had been going for about 5hrs and was still chugging along, I don't know how much longer she went but when I went and opened the door this morning amps was all ashes and a nice smoke color to all the walls of the smoker so she is good to go now.
> 
> ...


Do you realize what you went and did, DS? You didn't smoke and the Hawks won. Looks like for the rest of the season, into the playoffs and then the Super Bowl, you're going to have to attend the game and NOT smoke if they are to win them all. Or maybe you can get away with using your MES but just re-seasoning it, 4 or 5 more times...That's a mighty big and expensive obligation there, my friend. Go Hawks!

When I first seasoned my MES 30, I think I went a little overboard by an hour or so and with more wood chips to make completely sure it was seasoned.

The inside of a seasoned smoker is a wonderous sight. Some guys insist on washing the inside walls down to avoid creosote buildup, others say leave it be, creosote is not an issue with the MES, and besides it adds to flavoring. Personally, if it looks a little too residue heavy I wipe down the walls leaving just a thinner layer of the residue to keep it seasoned.

What are you planning for your first smoke in your MES--and when?


----------



## driedstick (Dec 22, 2014)

daRicksta said:


> Do you realize what you went and did, DS? You didn't smoke and the Hawks won. Looks like for the rest of the season, into the playoffs and then the Super Bowl, you're going to have to attend the game and NOT smoke if they are to win them all. Or maybe you can get away with using your MES but just re-seasoning it, 4 or 5 more times...That's a mighty big and expensive obligation there, my friend. Go Hawks!
> 
> When I first seasoned my MES 30, I think I went a little overboard by an hour or so and with more wood chips to make completely sure it was seasoned.
> 
> ...


OMG I did not realize that!! I guess I will have to go back to ol' Reliable fridge smoker LOL I did do pork candy in it yesterday and turned out great. 

I am really wanting to do some chicken breasts but with all the holidays I just don't know, maybe double smoked ham and then for New Years I was maybe going to go in deep and do a prime Rib?? Either way wish me luck. 

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## daricksta (Dec 22, 2014)

driedstick said:


> OMG I did not realize that!! I guess I will have to go back to ol' Reliable fridge smoker LOL I did do pork candy in it yesterday and turned out great.
> 
> I am really wanting to do some chicken breasts but with all the holidays I just don't know, maybe double smoked ham and then for New Years I was maybe going to go in deep and do a prime Rib?? Either way wish me luck.
> 
> ...


It'll only be another month until you can return to your MES, DS. Ain't the Seahawks worth it?

Pork CANDY?????? You've got to post the details on that. Sounds incredibly deelish.

Jeff Phillips has a recipe for mesquite smoked prime rib. Here's the recipe from his e-newsletter. For ham, you're on your own, for now.

http://www.smoking-meat.com/december-11-2014-mesquite-smoked-prime-rib-for-christmas

If the wife weren't a stick in mud muckety muck I'd be smoking our Christmas rib roast but she wants it roasted old school. Spoil sport.

My smoker is looking mighty unhappy these days...


----------



## driedstick (Dec 22, 2014)

Here is the link for ya on the pork candy - Great app for xmas or New Years - Good luck 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/174529/tis-that-time-of-yr#post_1283049

DS


----------



## daricksta (Dec 22, 2014)

driedstick said:


> Here is the link for ya on the pork candy - Great app for xmas or New Years - Good luck
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/174529/tis-that-time-of-yr#post_1283049
> 
> DS


Thanks! I missed that entire thread. Gotta try those! Everyone--even the wife--will go for those.


----------



## shaggy91954 (Dec 22, 2014)

What makes the gen.1 better than the 2nd?  I've got the 2nd and didn't know there even was a 1st when i bought it.  I'm not really happy with the smoke output, but i've managed to get some datgumm good meat out of it so far. Just wondering.


----------



## driedstick (Dec 23, 2014)

all seasoned up and ready to go













IMG_20141222_182547504.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Dec 23, 2014


















IMG_20141222_182559004.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Dec 23, 2014






and my new card came in today












IMG_20141222_194130700_HDR.jpg



__ driedstick
__ Dec 23, 2014






DS


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 23, 2014)

Well quit teasing us let see some smoked goods!


----------



## driedstick (Dec 23, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Well quit teasing us let see some smoked goods!


yaya I know 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  

Soon there big daddy just hold on LOL 

DS


----------



## driedstick (Dec 23, 2014)

shaggy91954 said:


> What makes the gen.1 better than the 2nd?  I've got the 2nd and didn't know there even was a 1st when i bought it.  I'm not really happy with the smoke output, but i've managed to get some datgumm good meat out of it so far. Just wondering.


Not sure shaggy, there is a thread on here somewhere about it, just know that, that was one of the problems they had was getting smoke with the vent on the side instead of the top I think, 

I will see if I can find that thread for you, you can also use the search bar and do a search on Masterbuilt Gen 2 

Good luck 

DS


----------



## daricksta (Dec 23, 2014)

shaggy91954 said:


> What makes the gen.1 better than the 2nd?  I've got the 2nd and didn't know there even was a 1st when i bought it.  I'm not really happy with the smoke output, but i've managed to get some datgumm good meat out of it so far. Just wondering.


I own the MES 30 Gen 1 so I can't personally comment on the 2nd Gen. I have read some owners complaining that there is less airflow in the Gen 2. How are you unhappy with the smoke output? Are you using wood chips or pellets? Anyway, it's just a matter of how much smoke you were expecting to be produced and if the smoke actually being produced is adequate. From your statement about the "datgumm good meat" sounds like you and your Gen 2 are doing fine.


----------

